# releasing a feral pigeon



## woodnookrescue (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi - have brought home an injured pigeon from local railway station in city centre. We live in a wooded area 10 miles from station in the countryside, lots of other wild pigeons around. Would like to know if it recovers fully whether need to take back to railway station or if it would be ok to release from home? Also if it does not recover fully are there any rescue centres in the york area who wouldn't mind having a wandering pigeon - we have a cat! Also what is it best to feed him/her with? Many thanks if you can help. All and any advice welcome.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

woodnookrescue said:


> Hi - have brought home an injured pigeon from local railway station in city centre. We live in a wooded area 10 miles from station in the countryside, lots of other wild pigeons around. Would like to know if it recovers fully whether need to take back to railway station or if it would be ok to release from home? Also if it does not recover fully are there any rescue centres in the york area who wouldn't mind having a wandering pigeon - we have a cat! Also what is it best to feed him/her with? Many thanks if you can help. All and any advice welcome.



Hi woodnoodrecue,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk and thanks for helping the wounded pigeon. It's best to release a recovered pigeon back to the location where it was picked up at as it may have a mate there waiting for it. Could you explain the injuries to us so that members can advise you on how best to proceed?

Pigeon mix or a wild bird seed mix that lists doves on the package would be good, also a non-tippable water dish with about 2 inches of water would be fine.

Here's a link to basic life saving steps:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

Where exactly is the york area?

fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

York as in England? I hope that it will be releasable but Pigifan lives in York and might know a bit more about rescue centres in that area.

Midgely bird rescue in Sheffield say that they rehome unreleasable birds, they are about 50 miles away but might be able to advise.

Otherwise, if it is unreleasable and no one close can help I still have a few empty berths in my aviary, but I am a lot further away in Norfolk.

Cynthia


----------



## woodnookrescue (Jun 17, 2006)

*state of pigeon*

thanks for advice. will release back at railway station. kind of difficult to know what's wrong with bird. old man called me to help saying it had 'fallen' from roof. bird looked to be unable to stand and was falling over to one side, thought it had hurt its spine. after some time seemed to be walking more upright but very tentative/wobbly on its toes. Am worried as although no signs of shock, have put down some breadcrumbs and a birds 'fat ball' (all we had in) but is not eating. will try to find proper bird seed tomorrow. are there any real 'treats' which might tempt to eat?


----------



## woodnookrescue (Jun 17, 2006)

*pigeo location*

sorry, yes, forgot to mention, York as in North Yorkshire, England. WoodNookRescue


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Problem w/the treats is that if the bird is sick, might not be the best to have 
them eating treats primarily, but peanuts and hulled sunflower seeds (both salt FREE) are a known tempter.

By any chance do you see any yellow poking out of the feathers? And the 'fleshy part' above the beak, is this white?

fp


----------



## woodnookrescue (Jun 17, 2006)

*York pigeon*

Thanks. Pigeon is now eating sunflower seeds quite heartily and seems very perky, is no longer wobbley on its feet. Not sure how to tell when will be ready for release. Cannot see any yellow parts but definitely has white fleshy part above beak. Thank you all for all your help. woodnook


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

woodnookrescue said:


> Thanks. Pigeon is now eating sunflower seeds quite heartily and seems very perky, is no longer wobbley on its feet.



I'm glad to hear the bird is doing better, can you get a wild bird seed mix for him to eat? That would provide him with a better variety for increased healing and optimum health.

Thank you for caring for this bird.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

I'd certainly hold off releasing the bird yet. It is possible that it may have Paramyxovirus, which could cause it to fall and maybe account for its falling over.

Watch for any odd signs like pecking at food and missing, twisting its neck into strange positions.

Don't want to be an alrmist - maybe just weak through lack of sustenance - but there may be a problem with it which has not fully come to light.

(BTW - the possible PMV I refer to is not passed on to humans, but can be to other pigeons)

John


----------



## pigifan (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello

I live in York and if you still have the pigeon I could come and check if the pigeon has PMV (could also bring some feed, grit). If you can't keep the pigeon I could take it.
Do you live near a village outside York?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I would advise you to take up Pigifan's kind offer  . He has a lot of experience of feral pigeon care including nursing them through PMV so he can recognise the symptoms.

Cynthia


----------



## woodnookrescue (Jun 17, 2006)

*released pigeon*

Just to say thankyou for all your help. I now think the pigeon had mild concussion as having spoken to someone who works at the railway apparently they are often falling at that spot as they get blinded by the sun and fly into a metal ceiling beam. The pigeon in question was very perky yesterday so I took it back and released it and it flew away and hopefully will now be ok. As I seem to come across injured pigeons fairly often ( I normally call the RSPCA!) I will now feel more confident to bring them home and care for them myself knowing your great website is out there to help. Karen at wood nook


----------

